# Jeux de société



## Vallle (3 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, après avoir fais l'acquisition du Uno, du Monopoly et du Mille Bornes ( vraiment très bien fais ! ) je me demander s'il bavait d'autre jeux de société qui l'aurais échappé .. 

Et si vous connaissiez un site sur lequel on pourrait éventuellement voir quels jeux de societe ( sur iPad, iPhone ou sur le Mac app store peu importe ) vont bientôt etre réalisé ... 

Voila merci !


----------



## Apocalypse62232 (3 Août 2011)

Salut ,

        pour avoir des informations pas que sur les jeux et sur les autres applications avec des testes des dossier les sortis  etc tu peut télécharger app!phone qui peut t'aider dans ta quête est une sorte de blog communautaire sur les applications de app store si je ne me trompe pas il y a aussi app gratuite qui est pas mal si un de tes jeux affiche une réduction de prix allan même jusqu'à la gratuite pour certain mes plus rare  .


----------



## Pharrel (8 Août 2011)

Bonsoir,
En plus des jeux que tu as cités j'ai aussi aimé destin, cluedo et puissance 4!


----------



## mansyn (9 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

j'aurais une question concernant le jeux du Mille Bornes. Il existe 2 version (HD et Normal). est-ce vraiment intéressant d'acheter la version HD pour la différence de prix?


----------



## Pharrel (9 Août 2011)

Bonjour, moi j'ai pris la version hd car j'avais peur que l'autre version ne soit pas optimiser pour l'ipad


----------



## mansyn (9 Août 2011)

Oui, j'aurai le même avis. Je préfère dépenser plus sur l'achat direct et l'avoir de bonne qualité.

Bon, j'ai plus qu'a me décider de l'acheter. Plus d'autres jeux d'ailleurs.


----------



## Gwen (9 Août 2011)

Apparemment, les deux versions sont identiques. La HD est comprise dans la version iPhone. Sûrement une erreur du développeur, mais bon


----------



## Pharrel (12 Août 2011)

J'aurais payé plus cher pour rien ?! Grrrr !


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Août 2011)

Le "jeu de l'oie" vient de sortir...Ça me rappelle mon enfance :rateau:


----------



## Nathalex (13 Août 2011)

Pour les plus grands, comment ne pas citer "Carcassone", "Les aventuriers du rail" (Ticket to Ride), les "colons de Catane" ou Small World" ?
Ce sont tous des chefs d'oeuvre !!!!


----------



## le20sur20 (1 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour je relance ce topic car j'aimerais connaitre les jeux de société dispo sur iphone  auxquels on peut jouer à plusieurs sur un seul appareil, en soirée par exemple. Merci


OU EGALEMENT

des jeux qui se joue à deux sur un seul iphone (pas obligatoirement de société, ça peut etre adresse, course, reflexion ...)

upupup


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Mars 2013)

Holà ! mais laisse nous un peu de temps pour réfléchir voyons !


----------



## le20sur20 (3 Mars 2013)

Désolé. Désolé d'etre moi. Désolé d'être en galère. Désolé d'avoir raté ma vie. Une ame charitable et informée ou inspirée ?


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Mars 2013)

Bon, voilà une piste:
Tu vas sur iTunes,
Tu cliques sur "AppStore"
Tu cliques sur "iPhone"
Tu cliques sur le carré "JEUX"
Tu fais défiler la fenêtre vers le bas,
En bas à droite tu verras une liste intitulée: "Plus de jeux"
Là, tu choisis: "Jeux de société" ou autre....

Bonne pioche !


----------



## le20sur20 (3 Mars 2013)

super merci.

cependant si des utillisateurs ont des jeux à me conseiller je preferais plutot que telecharger des jeux un peu au hasard sur l'app store


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Mars 2013)

le20sur20 a dit:


> super merci.
> 
> cependant si des utillisateurs ont des jeux à me conseiller je preferais plutot que telecharger des jeux un peu au hasard sur l'app store




M'enfin ! tu as un classement des 10 meilleures applis payantes et des 10 meilleures applis gratuites !!!

Déjà avec çà, tu as de quoi t'amuser sans trop de risques non ?


----------



## le20sur20 (4 Mars 2013)

tu as raison.

en revanche cela ne résoudra pas la recherche suivante : des jeux qui se joue à deux sur un seul iphone (pas obligatoirement de société, ça peut etre adresse, course, reflexion ...)

up_up


----------



## le20sur20 (25 Mars 2013)

Faut il que je finisse monopoly en mode  solo pour avoir le droit a des reponses dignes ?


----------



## Nathalex (26 Mars 2013)

Il me semble que je t'ai donné quatre réponses du plus haut degré de dignité...
Les as-tu essayées ?


----------



## bokeh (26 Mars 2013)

Tu as Fruit ninja HD et Tiny Wings HD qui offrent un mode duel qui permet de jouer à deux sur le même iPad...

Je suis aussi intéressé par des jeux qui se jouent à deux ou plus sur un seul iDevice, mais plus accessibles que ceux proposés par Nathalex, c'est pour jouer avec les gosses...

Merci
@+


----------



## Grahamcoxon (15 Avril 2013)

Salut !

Alors en jeu de société jouable a deux sur iPhone il y a le très bon neuroshima. Règles un peu complexes au début mais très bon jeu !


Il y a aussi samurai plus simple et agréable. 


Tigris adaptation de tigres et Euphrate un classique. 


Times up a jouer en grand groupe avec du mime entre autres. 


Et pour les amateurs de jeux de lettres angry words et smotus. Mieux vaut éviter l application officielle du Scrabble elle laisse a désirer !


----------



## dgilzz (15 Avril 2013)

Le scrabble est très bien fait, on peut jouer seul contre l'IA ou à plusieurs et même utiliser des iPhones comme chevalets avec un iPad comme tapis de jeu, on peut se faire aider avec la fonction qui devinne le meilleur mot 

Le tarot, la contrée et la belote sont aussi pas mal mais pas de mode multijoueur malheureusement, en tout cas le développeur a bien fait son boulot et à part les engueulades entre équipes on s'y croirait vraiment, ça joue très très bien.


----------



## kisco (16 Avril 2013)

Hello,

voici un résumé de ce qui a été dit plus d'autres choix pour *jouer à deux sur 1 iPhone* (voire 1 iPad)

*Jeux de société*
Carcassonne
Les Aventuriers du Rail: Europe
Les Aventuriers du Rail (version iPad)
Neuroshima Hex
Reiner Knizia's Tigris & Euphrates (Et beaucoup d'autres jeux de M. Reiner Knizia)
Lost Cities
Le Havre
Stone Age
Scotland Yard
Tikal
Can't stop
Uno
Monopoly (version iPad)
Mille Bornes (Version iPad)
Cluedo
Risk (Version iPad)
Scrabble (Version iPad)
Destin (Version iPad)
Trivial Pursuit Master (iPad seulement)
Small World (iPad seulement)
Puerto Rico (iPad seulement)
Kingdom Builder (iPad seulement)

*Autres types de jeux*
Drawrace 2 (version iPad)
Slingshot Racing
Super Stickman Golf 2
Fruit Ninja HD (iPad seulement)
Tiny Wings HD (iPad seulement)



N'hésitez pas à reprendre ce post en entier et rajouter d'autres jeux!

Amusez-vous bien


----------



## kisco (17 Mai 2013)

Parenthèse pour information, tous les Jeux de Codito sont au prix minimum ce weekend, dont *Tikal *et *Le Havre* cités ci-dessus.

http://appshopper.com/search/?searchdev=320719488&sort=name&dir=asc


----------



## le20sur20 (13 Octobre 2014)

petite relance, depuis 2013, qu'est ce qui est sorti qui vaut la peine d'etre cité?

up up


----------

